# Bi-Level Enclosed Auto Carriers fom USAT?



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I just happened to be looking on a hobby shop website and came across "Bi Level Enclosed Auto Carriers" under the USA Trains category. I looked up on the USAT website and didn't find any talk about it. Was wondering, does anyone know about them or if they are planned for production?

Link is here to the website I noticed them advertised...


http://rldhobbies.com/rollingstock.aspx

David


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainsbilevel.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* [url]http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/rolling-stock-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-33/usat-rolling-stock-mainmenu-87/modern-car-carrier [/url]*

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg,

Thats is a sweet car thanks for the photos.

It is a 89ft car by the way









You Betcha, LOL..............










Hmmmmmmmm Wonder why my link to USA page didnt work ?


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! 

Thanks for the links. I must be blind, since I haven't noticed the side button saying "NEW RELEASES"









David


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes thanks Greg for posting on your site ! I thought i had seen these somewheres too !

The usatrains link is presently doing a 404 ! 

doug c


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Nov 2010 07:05 AM 

....snip.....

Hmmmmmmmm Wonder why my link to USA page didnt work ?

....snip.......

*Nick*
*There are extra characters at the end of your link line.*
*You can edit your posting and delete the extra unprintable char*
*to fix the link.*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Ray...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nick*
*There are extra characters at the end of your link line.*
*You can edit your posting and delete the extra unprintable char*
*to fix the link.* 

And we thought Nick was Character enough on his own.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow - I never saw the pictures that Greg has on his site until today...those are amazing! Wonder if the kids are ok going to community college cause I have to have a bunch of those


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Nov 2010 01:10 PM 

*Nick*
*There are extra characters at the end of your link line.*
*You can edit your posting and delete the extra unprintable char*
*to fix the link.* 

And we thought Nick was Character enough on his own.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Down side is these where not at the show this week end. So these are down the road for next year. Later RJD


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, those things are sweet! I really wish they would've etched the holes in the side panels though so you can semi-see through it like the real ones. 
-Ray


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By ConrailRay on 08 Nov 2010 07:27 PM 
Yeah, those things are sweet! I really wish they would've etched the holes in the side panels though so you can semi-see through it like the real ones. 
-Ray According to USA Trains they are see-through sides, I believe Greg's pictures are mis-leading, or of an early prototype.

I have no problem waiting for these, as my wallet is going to have to save up for them...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look at my pictures, you see the sides have holes in them.. yes light can get through them. A flash bounces off the surface. 

Of course no telling if the design will change. 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The auto carriers have to be a year away. The 60' boxcars are now second quarter 2011. Don't forget that in June when Greg took the photos of the auto carrier that they also had a short modern hopper too. Don't know when that one will show up.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Nov 2010 08:56 PM 
If you look at my pictures, you see the sides have holes in them.. yes light can get through them. A flash bounces off the surface. 

Of course no telling if the design will change. 

Greg 

Agreed,

Pictures do show holes in grill

I wouldnt be surprised to see the 60ft box cars in 1st part of the year

Different people at USA say Different things so who knows

But at least we know there comin


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I questioned Charlie about the hoppers at this past falls York show. He said they would be available at York this coming spring. 
Mark


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the short 2 bay hoppers. Interesting that USAT hasn't listed them anywhere similar to their other new up and coming releases.

Regards
Gary


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

They will be out right after American Main Line comes out with their 1:29 Bethgon Coalporters!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By rpc7271 on 11 Nov 2010 04:06 PM 
They will be out right after American Main Line comes out with their 1:29 Bethgon Coalporters! 
Aren't those already out? Or are you referring to the original? 

Not to get off track but do the Coalporters come with rotary couplers?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 11 Nov 2010 04:57 PM 
Posted By rpc7271 on 11 Nov 2010 04:06 PM 
They will be out right after American Main Line comes out with their 1:29 Bethgon Coalporters! 
Aren't those already out? Or are you referring to the original? 

Not to get off track but do the Coalporters come with rotary couplers?





No..No....And No.........


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 11 Nov 2010 05:31 PM 
Posted By Bighurt on 11 Nov 2010 04:57 PM 
Posted By rpc7271 on 11 Nov 2010 04:06 PM 
They will be out right after American Main Line comes out with their 1:29 Bethgon Coalporters! 
Aren't those already out? Or are you referring to the original? 

Not to get off track but do the Coalporters come with rotary couplers?





No..No....And No.........









And after I enjoyed such a nice day off! Thanks for the let down...

Someone contact Kadee and tell them I want rotary couplers...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its easy to make a rotary coupler, I have a couple of them in the shop. But the flood loader never got built .


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Flood loader, rotary dumper & rotary couplers are going to be the heart of my new RR! Now watch, I will get it all figured out and built and someone else will come out with a kit.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I would love to see someone come out with a 1:29 Big John covered hopper. It would be a great addition to anyones layout. 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

UTR


----------

